# Specific Pimentel protocol ?



## 14707 (May 8, 2006)

hi everyone, i'm a 53 year old male. about 3 years ago ibs suddenly entered my life and i've been suffering ever since. i've tried the traditional medical path with no help. i've also gone the alternative medicine route with the same results. my doctor is sceptical of the Pimentel soulution, but willing to script. i've read the book, but it's vague on specifics. can someone point me to a complete and specific listing of the Pimental protocol. many thanks


----------



## 14473 (Mar 20, 2006)

I must say I thought the book explained it pretty well. It is simply a 10 day course of antibiotics (neomycin 1000mg per day); I think rifaximine was 1200mg per day but don't count me on that.If you feel better after ten days get the script for zelnorm (zelmac?) or erythromycin (50mg).I tried the neomycin with no luck. The zelnorm I have been taking before bed (6mg) started on 3mg to ween on it. I have been on about a week and am actually feeling a little better and definately been going to the toilet more often and no D. Hope it continues and hope you get some releif too.Mark


----------

